# First post - calming nervous horse in box/trailer



## HeyMich (20 June 2017)

Hi All,

This is my first post since buying a new horse - I hope you can help!

I collected my new horse last week (very exciting!). She loaded absolutely fine, but very quickly became nervous and stressed. I ended up travelling in the back with her (in a lorry with groom's compartment so totally safe) and just distracted her and fed her carrots the whole way to stop her getting too anxious. When we arrived she was totally sweated up and pretty lively! She calmed straight down, and has in fact settled into the new yard really quickly.

I have tried walking her into the lorry again since. She loads fine but then gets agitated pretty soon. I really need her to be calm and confident in the lorry as we regularly go hacking to local forestry tracks with friend's horses.  I also don't want her to be fizzy in the lorry as that will set the other horses off too! 

So... How do I calm her down and let her know that it's for her own enjoyment? Is it just a case of practice and short journeys? Any wise words of wisdom?

Thanks x


----------



## Shay (20 June 2017)

Do you know how she loaded / traveled with her previous owner?  It could be that she was stressed being alone.  Or that the direction of travel was unfamiliar to her.  Or that you had used bandages / pads that she was not used to.  Or indeed that the driver was less careful on bends / intersections that she was used to.

The first step is probably to speak to the previous owner and find out what she is accustomed to.  Travel, forward, rear facing or herringbone?  Pads or bandages - or nothing.  Accompanied or alone.  Haynet or not.

Horses will never  realize that something "is for her own enjoyment".  They don't think like that.  Their enjoyment comes from being left alone to be a horse and living in the moment.  They don't have an appreciation of future gain.    We interfere with that and we need them to come to accept that we will not allow them to be hurt by the process.  Whilst you settle her to her new environment you need to know as much as possible about where she has come from and keep as much as you can the same.  Some horses never settle to a lorry - and some never settle to a trailer.  You just need to know what she has accepted before and work with that.


----------



## CMcC (21 June 2017)

Agree with everything Shay has said. But I had problem with my pony loading into lorry - loads fine but as I went to close partition she would start to panic and barge off. I was recommended www.paxhorse.co.uk , has really helped her keep calm when I tie her and close partition and travels well.


----------



## Amye (21 June 2017)

CMcC said:



			Agree with everything Shay has said. But I had problem with my pony loading into lorry - loads fine but as I went to close partition she would start to panic and barge off. I was recommended www.paxhorse.co.uk , has really helped her keep calm when I tie her and close partition and travels well.
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly my horse! He used to not load at all when I first got him but now he gets on fine but has a problem being closed in. I may have to try some of this! 

To the OP - I think practice is key really, she's new to you and no matter how settled she may appear, it'll still be difficult with her. Asking her previous owners how she travelled is a good idea, and then just practice with her. If she doesn't get any better perhaps try the suggest above - I think I will be!


----------



## HeyMich (21 June 2017)

Thanks everyone! 

Shay - unfortunately the previous owner only had her for a short time and she was never loaded/travelled anywhere with them. I did ask a lot of questions before I bought her, and even tried walking her onto a box and off again - she was as good as gold. It was the actual journey that stressed her! It may have been that I was anxious too (even though I tried my best not to show it!) and as she is quite food orientated, maybe that me feeding her the whole way added to the excitement.

CMcC - thank you for that recommendation. I shall order some now! She is a really chilled horse for the most part - really settled in the stable and out in the field. Stands as calm as anything at the mounting block! It's just the travelling that makes her anxious, so I'll get some pax spray and try it.

Amye - It's great (in a way!) to know that other horses are like this! I hope yours settles soon too.  I have dealt with horses in the past who wouldn't load for love nor money, but the loading bit is easy! Fingers crossed we get our horses' anxiety levels down soon.


----------



## Amye (21 June 2017)

Haha thanks! It's been a long and slow journey so far!

If the previous owner can't help, could you see if she just doesn't like the lorry? Maybe try a smaller box (if yours is a larger one) or vice versa or a trailer, if she's used to travelling one way then she might find it difficult another way? Have you checked there was nothing rattling around in there that could have upset her or maybe the drive wasn't very smooth??

I'm no expert! So I could be wrong but if it's just the travelling that's upsetting her and not the loading maybe there's a noise or she feels unbalanced.  Hopefully she'll calm down quickly for you


----------



## be positive (21 June 2017)

You will probably find she is totally different with another horse for company, if she is then the simple option will probably be a mirror in the right place so she thinks she has a friend with her, I have rarely had a horse travel badly in company even if they are a bit stressed alone, then it is a case of getting out regularly and doing low key things, the hacking you plan is perfect, so traveling becomes a normal part of their routine.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (21 June 2017)

You could try a calmer.

That said - my horse is used to travelling but when we went to a SP R in April she was mega stressed.

 One thing to think about is diet, what was she on before as if it was heating, that can contribute to anticipation of competition.  You can get calmers for nervous or anxious horses (mine).  Relax Me or one I am on now (very little magnesium) and having so far great success is http://equifeast-shop.com/horse-supplements/horse-calmers/new-horses/.

1.	Some horses get anxious in new lorry's or trailers, so that could be a factor, also previous drivers of these vehicles, breaking too hard etc.
2.	Had she ever travelled alone before
3.	Has she ever travelled In a lorry before
4.	She may have had past abuse travelling from another horse
5.	Traumatic experience (blown tyre near accident etc)
6.	Lack of training
7.	 Actual incident of some kind when travelling 
8.      How was she loaded


Certainly, if you have your own transport, I would leave a few rugs of his/hers in there so the smell is familiar.
Be careful breaking and pulling away to build confidence up, keep to short journeys for a while, and make it as smooth and stress free as you can.


----------



## HeyMich (21 June 2017)

Thanks guys, all great ideas!

Unfortunately, I know very little of her history regarding any previous incidents/accidents and how she has travelled in the past. 

I will definitely try her with another horse soon, and if she has to travel alone then I'll put some rugs in with her too - great suggestion.

Thanks again, and fingers crossed she settles to it soon xx


----------



## Auslander (21 June 2017)

Agree with various others that she will probably be better with company. I would also suggest that you don't travel with her, and try to calm her down/feed her titbits. By doing this, you are reinforcing her conviction that there is something to worry about. Your best bet would be to get her loaded, doing short journeys, then unloading on a daily basis, until travelling becomes a normal activity for her. If she's safely contained in a solidly constructed box with decent partitions, she is safe, and would be better off not being stimulated by you standing with her, patting and treating her.


----------



## L&M (21 June 2017)

If you can't travel her with company a mirror may help. Really helped settle my sons pony who suffered from separation anxiety.....


----------



## HeyMich (21 June 2017)

Auslander said:



			Agree with various others that she will probably be better with company. I would also suggest that you don't travel with her, and try to calm her down/feed her titbits. By doing this, you are reinforcing her conviction that there is something to worry about. Your best bet would be to get her loaded, doing short journeys, then unloading on a daily basis, until travelling becomes a normal activity for her. If she's safely contained in a solidly constructed box with decent partitions, she is safe, and would be better off not being stimulated by you standing with her, patting and treating her.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I was wondering if I was just adding to the situation! I'll try with another horse and without me giving treats over the weekend x


----------



## HeyMich (21 June 2017)

L&M said:



			If you can't travel her with company a mirror may help. Really helped settle my sons pony who suffered from separation anxiety.....
		
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks for the suggestion. I may try the mirror too x


----------



## Horse-Factbook (6 January 2020)

I'm probably a bit too late but have just come across this post and didn't know if you'd tried lavender? You can hang some dried lavender up, use a spray or rub oil into your horse's coat. It'll work to relax and de-stress.

Hope that helps


----------



## Leo Walker (7 January 2020)

Horse-Factbook said:



			I'm probably a bit too late
		
Click to expand...

I'd say about 2.5 years too late...


----------

